# some pictures of beginner father/son scratch built o scale layout



## traindad (Oct 7, 2010)

Its not done but its a start, My five year son is obsessed with trains so we started on a table layout and just seeing where it takes us, its not really to scale or all that polished but we have fun with it and because money is limited we have had to do do everything for next to no money. Santa was kind enough to supply the trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking great, nice to see someone building from scratch. I'm not sure I have that kind of patience...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent! I'd call it "finger lickin' good", actually! What a great hobby to share with your son ... wishing you countless hours of memorable fun.

TJ


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's a page with some humorous industry names:
http://www.cke1st.com/m_train4.htm#ind_name

The names on the buildings can add a lot of fun to a model railroad. One that will be in my town will be Boyd, Dewey, Cheatham, and Howe, Attorneys at Law. I have the Rusty I. Beam Salvage Company on my switching layout now.
I also have the Rust-Eze Medicated Bumper Ointment (from the movie _"Cars"_) factory. Rusty and Dusty Chrome are the owners. Their motto: Making Old Bumpers Feel Young Again!
So enjoy it, and never, ever, *EVER* let it get so serious you lose sight of the fact that this is a hobby!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Flyboy,

Some FUNNY names on that list! I watched a model rr video with my kids tonight and saw a "Hookline & Sinker" fish packing company.

A couple of local real-life RI favorites ...

A hairdresser's shop: "Curl Up and Die"

A diner at the corner of #2 Broadway and Farewell Street: "Farewell Two Broadway", of course!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the building silhouettes idea. 
Do you think some windows would look nice in them?

How about a few more pictures of the crane? :thumbsup:
Scratch built?

Nice...very nice.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

I liked this layout even before I saw the pictures.....father & son spending time together is what made this layout special!

And, I do like your work. Anything built from scratch that looks this good is fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

WoW, very original. I enjoy seeing scratch built and find it all unique and interesting. I hope you have a lot more fun with it. We don't see enough of this kind of work. Thanks for sharing! Don't be shy to show us a trick or two on you next build.:thumbsup:


----------



## traindad (Oct 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the positive feedback and suggestions. The funny business names are a good idea, we find ourselves lacking in imagination with what to name buildings, of course mc donalds, KFC and white castle were my son's idea so no room to rename them. It has been fun coming up with ideas with him and making them a reality. In the fall he came up with the idea to paint acorns orange for a pumpkin patch when we were out on a walk and he found a bunch on the ground so he seems to find inspiration just about anywhere. 

I do need to use more patience when making the buildings, a couple need to be remade, of course with each one made there was the thought of how it could have been better and easier. I do most of the cutting and he does a lot of the painting. 

_"I like the building silhouettes idea. 
Do you think some windows would look nice in them?

We might try some windows and Some more lights in the background buildings. Buying some plastic window inserts might be in the future for some of the buildings as well to give them a better look but guess only time and money will tell. 

How about a few more pictures of the crane? 
Scratch built"?_

Yeap the crane is scratch built, made out of plywood. My son wanted a crane and the prices were pretty steep so I decided to make our own. The original plan was to use the inner workings of a remote control car with some gears to make it go up and down but didn't really seem practical for what it is. Needs more work and weight to crank down properly but he manages with the loading and unloading of his trucks and train as it is. 

The table is quite different than was originally planned, basically started out with fake snow and a couple ceramic buildings with a mountain to go with his polar express but a family vacation to Chicago got the kids loving city scapes so we decided to scrap the original plan make the table bigger and see where things went.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

" ... see where things went."

Looks like they've gone very, very well to me! Great full-custom-work creativity!

TJ


----------

